# Burbot Fishing



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

I've never tried to fish for Burbot but I've done a little studying and I'm going to try it out at Fairport Monday night. Anybody up for trying? I'm gonna use scraps of walleye for cut bait I've got plenty. Seems like it's like fishing for channel cats.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

There was a post about that about a week back and it was about a decline in the population of burbot around fairport. Plus with the rains now I'm sure the river and mouth at the break wall will be muddy and moving.


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

snag said:


> There was a post about that about a week back and it was about a decline in the population of burbot around fairport. Plus with the rains now I'm sure the river and mouth at the break wall will be muddy and moving.


Yes I've read that post and talked to a Burbot fisherman who was referenced in that thread. I'm still optimistic.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Go for it you never know till u try. I'll try for steelhead around the shoreline now , with this rain will bring them in now.


----------



## steelstalker (Nov 29, 2013)

I agree steelhead should be on the move.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

TheShoreman said:


> I've never tried to fish for Burbot but I've done a little studying and I'm going to try it out at Fairport Monday night. Anybody up for trying? I'm gonna use scraps of walleye for cut bait I've got plenty. Seems like it's like fishing for channel cats.


I might be down, as long as I can cast for eyes in the meantime


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I might be down, as long as I can cast for eyes in the meantime


Thats what I plan on doing one rod eyes the other for Burbot. I'm looking at this coming weekend. Monday's gonna be a wash. It's gonna be cold and the river won't be flowing 6000. I'll let ya know later in the week.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

TheShoreman said:


> Thats what I plan on doing one rod eyes the other for Burbot. I'm looking at this coming weekend. Monday's gonna be a wash. It's gonna be cold and the river won't be flowing 6000. I'll let ya know later in the week.


Alright sounds good. Let me know!


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

TheShoreman said:


> I've never tried to fish for Burbot but I've done a little studying and I'm going to try it out at Fairport Monday night. Anybody up for trying? I'm gonna use scraps of walleye for cut bait I've got plenty. Seems like it's like fishing for channel cats.


What in the heck is Burbot?


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

REY298 said:


> What in the heck is Burbot?


It's the only freshwater cod. It looks like a catfish and an eel. It lives in high O2 saturated cold water. In Lake Erie they are not abundant. They stay mostly in the Eastern basin but have been caught in the eastern reaches of the central basin. The state record is 17lbs. They are prized for their meat which from what I am told tastes like lobster when boiled and served with hot butter. I'm willing to try fishing for an obscure species that tastes like Lobster!


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

You got any pictures of them


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Don't know who the guy is but here you go







they are also called eel pout


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

Sometimes people think they are Bowfins and toss them.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

The king of burbot is the biologist that works for the Cleveland Metroparks. He catches them in bunches. Somewhere close to Cleveland west side. That's all I know.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

LATE-SPAWNING BURBOT
This is from in-fisherman volume 40 march/april 2015...scientists studying fish populations on lake Michigan were surprised to collect tiny hatchling burbot in late june.traditionally, burbot were believed to spawn in large groups in late winter, depositing fertilized eggs on relatively shallow humps below the ice. Wisconsin sea grant researchers found the larvae while they were searching deep mid-lake reefs for larvae of bloater, a great lakes bait fish.further investigation also collected burbot larvae in lake huron as late as august.clearly some segment of the population spawns far later than previously known,leaving hatchlings to feed on zooplankton. Dr.john janssen noted that although these deep reefs are always cold and see little light, their topography concentrates zooplankton that are either swept by currents across the rocky surfaces or migrate downward during the day.typical of zooplankton such as mysis which would concentrate them on the reefs.he added that new sampling methods are needed to survey burbot populations since traditional ones bypass these habits...steve quinn

I also have read that they are in lake erie and most have been caught near erie pa.it is deep on that side of the lake with dramatic shelfs with rocks...i do believe that they could be caught closer to fairport but imo...chances are slim...would love to hear of someone catching one and see a pic.


----------



## Murky&deep (Aug 28, 2013)

Also called Ling. I wish I could spend a chunk of winter in MN or WI. They like to bite at night.


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

shoreman, burbot is really good. to get the stuff at the fish market is a insult to the fish. To me, it ranks up there with walleye and a tad below perch.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Murky&deep said:


> Also called Ling. I wish I could spend a chunk of winter in MN or WI. They like to bite at night.


The are often referred to by locals as "lawyers" because they are pretty slimy. They are commonly targeted in the UP of Michigan, especially in Little Bay De Noc. I've only ever caught a few but us was long ago before I realized they were such good table fare.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Caught a huge one probably 30 years ago at the old Medina Fish Hatchery. Didn't know what it was at the time and threw it back...

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

If you are going to fish for them at night, rig it so that you have something glowing near the bait on the bottom (glow jig, glow beads, glow stick) It seems to draw them in.

Wes


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Dang. All this talk makes me want to go freeze my butt off at Fairport one night, just to give them another try.
An old timer told me years ago, "The uglier the weather, the better the bite".


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I had been bear hunting in Nothern Ontario for years, spring season. Spent a little time fishing in middle of
Day. Caught 3', solid black, had no idea what it was. Thought I had million dollar fish, until locals clued me
in on them. That was 45 yrs ago. I fish S Ontario, with lures and have never caught another.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I would love to catch a burbot now after reading about them on here. I never knew they existed in Lake Erie. I would love to check that off the list of freshwater species I am still after.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Here is an interesting article I found.

http://www.goerie.com/article/20061231/SPORTS15/612310409


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

fishing pole said:


> Here is an interesting article I found
> http://www.goerie.com/article/20061231/SPORTS15/612310409


That was interesting. I think we need to run down the Park System Bioligist mentioned earlier and pic his brain for west side locations and presentations.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Look up bignastytackle.com. They sell a trout and pout spoon. Glows very well. Put 1-2 minnows on each hook. Buddies use them up in Minnesota for eel pout on leech lake. Home of the eel pout and eel pout festival. I caught probably 15-20 of them while living in Minnesota on accident while walleye fishing. Every one was caught while ice fishing. Never seen 1 or heard of 1 caught open water.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Do you think it would be better to be at the long wall at Fairport harbor or could I get by trying from the end of the short wall for burbot? Myself and a buddy are planning on going sometime this weekend.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

kayak1979 said:


> Do you think it would be better to be at the long wall at Fairport harbor or could I get by trying from the end of the short wall for burbot? Myself and a buddy are planning on going sometime this weekend.


The beginning of the forum stated who wants to go, so why don't you meet up with the rest of us going to increase chances


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

If my info was correct, they were getting them on the short wall years back.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'll be out after work Saturday until later in the night. Probably 5pm to 11 or so because I have to work in the morning the next day.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I read years back they stay I deep water and after dark they would move up toward the shallows to spawn under the ice, a guy from the Chardon area got a 6-8# one off the long wall by the lighthouse at fairport, this was back in the 80 , s.. Haven't heard of any since that anyone is talking about.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

They are caught there. No one talks to keep pressure down I guess. Ive heard of a few every year since I got interested couple years back.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Not sure if I'll make it out fellas. I had something come up Saturday night. Keep me updated if you guys head out and give it a go. I'm definitely down for next weekend even if you don't catch any this weekend. The more time put in, the better the chance


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Im gonna try this weekend not sure what day or time.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

when I fished Lake Onaida NY,for perch and eyes,thrue the ice every time they were 4 or 6 fish on the ice,they call them link,locals left them on the ice for seagles,I got 2 I filet them and cook them with eyes,we eat them,they taiste good.we were getting them on jigging rapala with minows or jig and minnow,tuching the bottom.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I can tell you about 10-12 years back, as posted on fisherie, a lot of guys were pulling Burbot before ice up of piers in the evening. There were consistent catches and numbers posted. Then the reports dried up completely. I haven't heard of anything in the last 8/10 years. I feel like this is a start of "Erie Monsters" show. Good luck on your endeavors. I would probably call Poor Richards bait shop for additional input.


----------



## eyeangler1 (May 21, 2004)

PapawSmith said:


> That was interesting. I think we need to run down the Park System Bioligist mentioned earlier and pic his brain for west side locations and presentations.


Check out the Cleveland Metroparks fishing blog (December 31st fishing report). Mike has a pic of one he caught for the state. They requested him for getting a burbot to use and display.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

The first time i fished the centeral basin out of Ashtabula back in 1994 it was early June. The first and only fish i caught was a Burbot at 7 lbs. Me nor my brother had any clue what it was but after returning back to the dock we found out. I fished out of Ashtabula until 2012 and i haven't seen one again.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

You guys get out for em tonight? How'd it go?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> You guys get out for em tonight? How'd it go?


Didn't go, but heard a report a guy caught four burbots in Fairport using frozen shad as bait.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

On Saturday the lake was kicking a NW wind spraying the shore and freezing and it was a double chocolate color , we were east of fairport so I'd b surprised if fairport was even fish able.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

kayak1979 said:


> Didn't go, but heard a report a guy caught four burbots in Fairport using frozen shad as bait.


There was a guy fishing the short wall Saturday night. Didnt stop n say hi but it was definitely fishable. I wouldn't be surprised in the least. Water clarity shouldnt matter. I will go this week for sure. Im gonna get some live shad as well as the frozen I have. Ill be sure to post when im goin. Guess ill be hitting the giant eagle for some smelt for bait and munchies too. Keep on chillin. Hahaha


----------



## flyfishtrout (Nov 10, 2015)

Never caught one yet but would love to. I've heard, might be wrong, you're only supposed to eat the backstraps and they call it poor man's lobster. This is what I was told by a guy I know from around traverse city Michigan. Idk what to use for bait let alone what setup to use.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

flyfishtrout said:


> Never caught one yet but would love to. I've heard, might be wrong, you're only supposed to eat the backstraps and they call it poor man's lobster. This is what I was told by a guy I know from around traverse city Michigan. Idk what to use for bait let alone what setup to use.


Ive heard minnows worms cut bait ect. Kinda like a catfish I guess. I would like to see one. Like I said when I go ill see what happens. I live in fairport so its not to hard to waste a hour or two. Now that I gave up on some of my walleye ambitions for the next month or so I can go back to trying for these and steel.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

ldrjay said:


> Ive heard minnows worms cut bait ect. Kinda like a catfish I guess. I would like to see one. Like I said when I go ill see what happens. I live in fairport so its not to hard to waste a hour or two. Now that I gave up on some of my walleye ambitions for the next month or so I can go back to trying for these and steel.


Let's hit it later this week when I'm up there jay, send me a text and we will figure out a night


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

I caught one in the Tuscarawas River near New Philly about 15 years ago.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Was it a burbot or a bowfin? Burbot are in the deep water of Erie, bowfin in the rivers and mogadore.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Let's hit it later this week when I'm up there jay, send me a text and we will figure out a night


Sounds good man hit me up thursday-sun night


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

TheShoreman said:


> It's the only freshwater cod. It looks like a catfish and an eel. It lives in high O2 saturated cold water. In Lake Erie they are not abundant. They stay mostly in the Eastern basin but have been caught in the eastern reaches of the central basin. The state record is 17lbs. They are prized for their meat which from what I am told tastes like lobster when boiled and served with hot butter. I'm willing to try fishing for an obscure species that tastes like Lobster!


Thanks SHOREMAN. Never heard of em'. But if they taste like lobster, bring em' on!


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

ldrjay said:


> Ive heard minnows worms cut bait ect. Kinda like a catfish I guess. I would like to see one. Like I said when I go ill see what happens. I live in fairport so its not to hard to waste a hour or two. Now that I gave up on some of my walleye ambitions for the next month or so I can go back to trying for these and steel.


I've caught two my whole life. I was up there the night the guy caught that state record one.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

weather looks agreeable for an attempt Saturday night 1/9


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

heron153 said:


> weather looks agreeable for an attempt Saturday night 1/9


I think we will be out, if anyone wants to join!


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

some guy posted on here the other day that a perch guy caught a big one out in Conneaut


----------



## Tusc.RiverRafter05 (Mar 22, 2005)

Atwood said:


> I caught one in the Tuscarawas River near New Philly about 15 years ago.



Wouldn't surprise me if he did see a burbot not a bowfin in the Tusc. I personally saw one caught in Dover several years ago by my friend while we were crappie fishing. Also, another friend caught one in the New Phila area a year or two before that. I'm a fish biologist and my friend is an absolute fish nut, so we each know the difference between a burbot and a bowfin. We do catch a lot of bowfin in the Tusc, but these were definitely burbot. 

We figured they must have been escapees from a paylake somewhere nearby, but we aren't really sure. Either way, what an awesome fish!!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

What features made you identify them as burbot and not bowfin? Just curious.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

flyfishtrout said:


> Never caught one yet but would love to. I've heard, might be wrong, you're only supposed to eat the backstraps and they call it poor man's lobster. This is what I was told by a guy I know from around traverse city Michigan. Idk what to use for bait let alone what setup to use.


We caught them in Canada on nightcrawlers. There was a deep hole right in front of the cabin, so we chucked some crawlers out there on slip sinker rigs, left the bails open and rigged up the "stick in a beer can" deal as a strike indicator. The first one I caught, I had no idea what it was except that it was the damned ugliest fish I had ever seen! Brown bullheads are cute and cuddly next to a burbot!

Like catfish they have spines in their pectoral fins. I dragged that first fish up on the beach, and it swaps ends and started using those spines to "belly crawl" back toward the water! The missing link! I called my buddies over to look at it, and they had no clue about it either. We caught a bunch that evening and let them all go.

The next time we ran into the outfitter we asked him what they were. Up there they call them "ling cod". He asked us if we ate them and we said no, let them all swim. He told us they were better eating than walleye!


----------



## surfnturf (Jan 28, 2014)

In reply to ID bowfin/burbot ; 
A bowfin has a very small anal fin. The burbot has an anal fin that covers almost half of the underbelly going to/blending with the tail fin


----------



## surfnturf (Jan 28, 2014)

Bowfin also has pelvic fins


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Once you've seen them a time or two they're actually easy to tell apart. Kind of like the difference between largemouth and smallmouth bass. Or walleye, sauger, and saugeye.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> Once you've seen them a time or two they're actually easy to tell apart. Kind of like the difference between largemouth and smallmouth bass. Or walleye, sauger, and saugeye.


bowfin have mouths full of teeth. burbot are a cod relative. not toothy


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Saw this on Facebook

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...lands-record-freshwater-burbot?src=SOC&dom=fb


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

wow monster


----------



## rmcmillen09 (Jul 15, 2014)

I have fished for Burbot for 30 years and have caught them from the piers off Erie,Pa. as late as May and even out in 70' fishing for perch in the Lake. I prefer the south pier off of Erie,Pa. and might still plan a trip maybe Easter weekend,I use a crappie rig with up to 3 oz.of weight loaded number 2 hook with a gob of minnows on each hook. Take a big landing net also some of them get pretty heavy. Last year I went out the last day for Pa. license Dec.31 and fished for 20 min and caught a 18 Lbr. along with some big perch to end the trip up nicely


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

rmcmillen09 said:


> I have fished for Burbot for 30 years and have caught them from the piers off Erie,Pa. as late as May and even out in 70' fishing for perch in the Lake. I prefer the south pier off of Erie,Pa. and might still plan a trip maybe Easter weekend,I use a crappie rig with up to 3 oz.of weight loaded number 2 hook with a gob of minnows on each hook. Take a big landing net also some of them get pretty heavy. Last year I went out the last day for Pa. license Dec.31 and fished for 20 min and caught a 18 Lbr. along with some big perch to end the trip up nicely


I have off april 2-3 if you wanna try then with some company.


----------



## rmcmillen09 (Jul 15, 2014)

I might hit the pier Good Friday weather is supposed to be cold and overcast good time for them


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

And there are No Burbot in the Tuscarawas River. They are cold water non migratory, meaning they do not run up river species.


----------

